# PALERMO CHICO most splendid, charming mansions in Buenos Aires, ARGENTINA.



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

*Palermo Chico and Barrio Parque*

*Located in Buenos Aires City, capital of República Argentina.-

Across Figueroa Alcorta Avenue, between San Martín de Tours and Tagle streets, Palermo Chico ("Small" or "Exclusive" Palermo) is the most upmarket part of Palermo*









Once a quarter full of splendid mansions set in broad private parks, many luxury condominiums and apartment houses are now to be seen. 

*Embassy of Belgium *
* Neoclassic French style Mansion situated in Rufino de Elizalde St. # 2830 
*







*Embassy of Portugal*
































*San Martín monument*














* Neighbouring Barrio Parque is strictly a residential area, laid out in winding streets by Charles Thays; many of the wealthy and famous own homes there, like Mirtha Legrand, Susana Gimenez, Mauricio Macri, Mariano Grondona y Eduardo Constantini and Francisco Macri.

























































































































Instituto Nacional Sanmartiniano












Over Avenida del Libertador:

El Palacio Errázuriz, became The Buenos Aires Museum of Decorative Arts 





















Embassy of Spain 






























 Over Figueroa Alcorta Ave.:


 Grand Bourg Tower.
































Barrio Parque Building 












Palacio Alcorta,  recicled in luxury lofts in 1994




















































San Martín de Tours Church.


















































































ROND POINT exclusive meeting point for politics and television stars.
































 GR Jewellry  by Tiffany
































 Floralis Genérica

The gleaming steel and aluminum petals of this giant flower look very space age, perhaps because they were commissioned from the Lockheed airplane factory by architect Eduardo Catalano, who designed and paid for the monument. 












 The 20-meter-high structure begins to open at dawn and closes at dusk, when the setting sun turns its mirrored surfaces a glowing pink. Local opinions are divided on the flower, but it counts cutting-edge Argentine artist Guillermo Kuitca among its fans..






















 The flower stands in the Plaza Naciones Unidas (behind El Museo Nacional de Bellas Artes over Avenida Figueroa Alcorta), which was remodeled to accommodate it. The small square is refreshingly free of dog mess and thus a great place for a picnic or for kids to roll on the grass. OPEN: Dawn-dusk.












 MALBA, the Museum of Latin American Art in Buenos Aires, is located between Barrio Parque.














The Latin American Art Museum of Buenos Aires (Spanish: Museo de Arte Latinoamericano de Buenos Aires, MALBA) is a museum created by Argentine businessman Eduardo F. Constantini. It is a not-for-profit institution featuring the Constantini Collection, and also a dynamic cultural center, that constantly updates art and film exhibitions and develops cultural activities













 The collection includes Paints of the most famous latin american artist: Frida Kahlo, Wilfredo Lam, Roberto Matta, Diego Rivera, Juaquín Torres-García, Antonio Berni, Emiliano Di Cavalcanti, Jorge de la Vega, Tarsila do Amaral, Pedro Figari, Lygia Clark, Helio Oiticica, Liliana Porter, Guillermo Kuitca, José Bedia Valdés.









Restaurant 





















Interiors:

Hall 





http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/5065
/imagen224mc1.jpg


Auditórium capacity 240 people


























The mission of the MALBA is to collect, preserve, research and promote Latin American art from the onset of the 20th century to the present. This also involves educating the public to foster their knowledge in Latin American artists, in the diversity of cultural and artistic holdings in this region, sharing such responsibility both with the national and the international community./B]















-Argentine artist.

Oficial Site: http://www.malba.org.ar/web/

I hope you enjoyed the tour. !!

Bye kay:*


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Amazing. Thanks Kuzama!


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## Nando_vix (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice compilations!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

wonderful thread!
Buenos Aires is the most beautibul city of LA


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 2, 2005)

After have seen all this pics, I think Buenos Aires its a lost european city in LatinAmerica. I would propose as a Capital of LatinAmerica

Massive pictures Kuzamama 

Thanks


----------



## Johnnydemattos (May 3, 2007)

UAu. These pictures are really nice! Some neat corners in BA...


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

great tour! thank you


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful houses, beautiful buildings! Awesome!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Kuzama, the photos are so beautiful!


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

agrega mas fotos!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ si daaale! jjaj


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet pics - looks great!


----------



## PFloyd (Mar 17, 2007)

Kamuss said:


> After have seen all this pics, I think Buenos Aires its a lost european city in LatinAmerica. I would propose as a Capital of LatinAmerica
> 
> Massive pictures Kuzamama
> 
> Thanks


Comments like these are what perpetuates Argentina's reputation in Latin America as the most arrogant country in the region. Not the best way to make friends.
Beautiful area, by the way.


----------



## yesiwatchbigbrother (May 22, 2007)

PFloyd said:


> Comments like these are what perpetuates Argentina's reputation in Latin America as the most arrogant country in the region. Not the best way to make friends.
> Beautiful area, by the way.


No idea American countries didn't like us... Well is their problem hehehe (just joking)

I like Palermo many friends live in the area (not exactly Palermo chico tho) and just thinking how many areas does Palermo have now? that neighborhood is just too big I guess...


----------



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

yesiwatchbigbrother said:


> No idea American countries didn't like us... Well is their problem hehehe (just joking)
> 
> I like Palermo many friends live in the area (not exactly Palermo chico tho) and just thinking how many areas does Palermo have now? that neighborhood is just too big I guess...


Map: www.palermonline.com.ar


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

nice pics, thanks for the tour


----------



## CUERVO-13- (Mar 7, 2007)

CONGRATS KUZAMA!
AMAZING FOTOS!!!
Buenos Aires is the most beautiful city in the world
i am waiting for more and more fotos from barrios de buenos aires...


----------



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

CUERVO-13- said:


> CONGRATS KUZAMA!
> AMAZING FOTOS!!!
> Buenos Aires is the most beautiful city in the world
> i am waiting for more and more fotos from barrios de buenos aires...


Thank you Cuervo!!!. You are the # 1 fan of Buenos Aires. Please, don´t miss the updates of my mega thread about Palermo.- 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463000


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

